# 3M Safety equipment RECALL



## RonHebbard (Jul 25, 2019)

This 3M Safety product RECALL notice hit my 'In Box' moments ago, with a second RECALL arriving while I'm posting their first notice:
"3M Fall Protection announces an immediate stop use and product recall of the 3M™ DBI-SALA® Nano-Lok™ edge and Wrap Back Twin-Leg Self Retracting Lifelines. The twin-leg Nano-Lok edge is part of a personal fall protection system and connects two self-retracting lifelines/devices (SRL’s/SRD’s) directly under the dorsal d-ring of a worker’s harness. It is intended to be anchored at foot-level, and is designed for sharp edge applications. The twin-leg Wrap Back Nano-Lok is intended for wrapping around an anchor and incorporates a similar energy absorber. 3M has determined that in the event of a fall and under certain conditions, the energy absorber may not properly deploy which could expose the worker to serious injury or death. Although there have been no reports of accidents or injuries associated with this issue, these products must be removed from service immediately.

> To address this situation in the interests of worker safety, 3M is launching a global stop use of the Nano-Lok edge and Wrap Back Twin-Leg SRL units and is recalling all these units to be repaired or replaced as soon as a solution is identified, tested and certified. In the interim, and until a repair or replacement is available, end-users may elect to receive cash for their returned units as described below. This stop use and recall affects all versions of the Nano-Lok edge and Wrap Back Twin-Leg SRL’s since first introduced in 2013."
- 3M Fall Protection 

EDIT: Adding second, additional, notice. 
STOP USE & PRODUCT RECALL

3M™ PROTECTA® Cobra Rope Grab AC202D

"3M Fall Protection has determined that the 3M™ PROTECTA® Cobra Mobile/Manual Rope Grab AC202D is incorrectly stamped for use with 1/2 to 3/4 inch diameter rope on the exterior body of the unit. This Cobra Rope Grab is certified for use ONLY with 5/8 inch diameter polyester or polypropylene rope. All marketing information and the Instructions for Use (IFU) for this rope grab correctly identify the size of rope to be used as 5/8 inch polyester/polypropylene rope.

In the event of a fall from height, a Cobra Rope Grab used with 1/2 inch diameter rope may not arrest the fall and could result in serious injury or death to the worker. To remedy this situation, 3M is launching a Stop Use & Product Recall to replace all AC202D and related Cobra Rope Grabs that are stamped 1/2"—3/4" Dia."
- 3M Fall Protection

To view the recall notice and check your equipment click the link below.

VIEW THE RECALL NOTICE<https://gravitec.us9.list-manage.co...052fb692c746066e05&id=547cf1e990&e=f876c53e24>

[Cobra Rope Grab] <https://gravitec.us9.list-manage.co...052fb692c746066e05&id=097facdf3e&e=f876c53e24


*@Egilson @What Rigger? * Possibly this will be of interest to you.

Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 26, 2019)

Very interesting to me. We have a few of these in one of our venues. The move was made last night to go quarantine them. Thanks, guy!


----------

